# Career Change



## DoktorD (Jul 14, 2018)

Heya guys/gals.

I'm a 28 year old looking for a little advice to help me start down my (hopefully) new career path. For the past 12 years, I've worked as the 4th generation in my family hardware store. I started as a stock boy and worked up to Manager as well as Co-Owner with my father.

In the next year and a half, my father's going to be retiring and I won't be taking over the business as originally planned. (For a variety of reasons, my work ethic not being among them).

I've soaked up and learned a great deal working in and running the hardware store. Long hours, no days off, not great pay, dirty hands, and hard work don't bother me at all. I've always liked learning as much as I can about electrical work and over the past 12 years I've done my fair share of preventing electrical fires and electrocutions of overly confident homeowners :wink: But I know that basic home wiring, tools of the trade, understanding of three phase power, etc etc doesn't by any means make me an electrician and barely scratches the surface of what I have yet to learn... lol...

Anyway, I'm looking for any advice anyone would be willing to give me as far as how to start out with no actual vocational training and no job experience in the field.

I'll be relocating to Connecticut (Danbury / New Milford area) after the year and a half time, so was curious what I can do right now to help me prepare for an apprenticeship and any tips on what exactly I should do once there.

I'm gonna talk to an electrician I know around here (maybe I can spend some hours every week with him), but I don't know anyone in Connecticut.

Anyway, I thank anyone who responds in advance. This is going to be a huge change for me and I want to do things right!


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

See if you can find what Connecticut requires for school (how many hours). My guess is four years, that typically follow September to June. Likely four years of apprenticeship and a fifth for master if you choose. Union path is a little different. 

Start looking around this site:

https://portal.ct.gov/DCP/License-Services-Division/All-License-Applications/Electrical-License


----------



## DoktorD (Jul 14, 2018)

Ahhh thanks!! The links that I was finding online about requirements were mostly broken since I guess they're moving the DCP site.

That actually clears a lot of things up. I was looking into Penn Foster online coursework which apparently covers all of the classroom training required by Connecticut (except three classes).

That's at least something I can start prior to moving.


----------



## Wiredmikey (Jun 30, 2018)

Hey doktorD. I'm from CT myself. The 4 years you're referring to is the basic timeframe as an apprentice, prior to taking the E-2 exam. 8,000 hours otj training. U can either go the trade school route at the various voc-tech schools or the union route. Also the CT. DOL lists the schooling at 720 hours, but 800 is a good bet. Hope this helps.


----------



## Wiredmikey (Jun 30, 2018)

Feel free to post if you've got any questions.


----------



## Wiredmikey (Jun 30, 2018)

Oh I forgot to mention... As a general rule CTdoesn't recognize online/correspondence training as counting towards the required classroom time. There is a provision in the licensure laws that allow for "equivalent" training. It's a very vague term that's been the subject of several court challenges by people whom the state board refused to allow to sit for the exam.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Ideally its best if the contractor you are working for covers the cost of the classes and as others mentioned, before you spend your own money on classes, make sure they are accepted by the State. Don't want to find that out later when you've spent a bunch and it doesn't fulfill the requirement.


----------



## DoktorD (Jul 14, 2018)

Wiredmikey said:


> Oh I forgot to mention... As a general rule CTdoesn't recognize online/correspondence training as counting towards the required classroom time. There is a provision in the licensure laws that allow for "equivalent" training. It's a very vague term that's been the subject of several court challenges by people whom the state board refused to allow to sit for the exam.


Luckily, it looks like Penn Foster is the only online training that's recognized according to the CT DOL Apprenticeship Training website.

** Couldn't post the link **

There's no OJT hour credit, but at least it'll get some of the coursework under my belt in the mean time.


----------



## Wiredmikey (Jun 30, 2018)

They must have changed the rules recently. I'll do one better. I'll ask Larry -the head of the electrical contractors - licensing board for clarification on Monday. I'll post what I find out.


----------



## DoktorD (Jul 14, 2018)

Wiredmikey said:


> They must have changed the rules recently. I'll do one better. I'll ask Larry -the head of the electrical contractors - licensing board for clarification on Monday. I'll post what I find out.


I'd GREATLY appreciate that.

According to the site, only "OSHA 30", "Basic Alarm Technology", and "Fire, Access, & CCTV Systems" are what's not offered and would have to be done at a different trade school for E-2 apprenticeship.



> Ideally its best if the contractor you are working for covers the cost of the classes and as others mentioned, before you spend your own money on classes, make sure they are accepted by the State. Don't want to find that out later when you've spent a bunch and it doesn't fulfill the requirement.


Ok, not to sound like an idiot, but I suppose I'm gonna sound like one anyway.... I'd be able to look for / contact contractors listed as "CT Apprenticeship Sponsors" without having done any sort of schooling to do both the classroom instruction and OJT at the same time?

Sorry, I know some of these questions are pretty basic and could be answered by my local electrician contact once I get a hold of him.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I don’t think it’s anything you are going to find online. The idea is to get hired as an apprentice and they pay for your classroom schooling. I worked during the day and went to school at nights. Don’t pay for it unless you have to.


----------



## Wiredmikey (Jun 30, 2018)

DoktorD...asking questions when unsure of the answer is the mark of intelligence. I'm always learning. The person who says "I know it all" is in for a big surprise. Yes, by all means contact the sponsors on the list. Send them a resume, and at least get your name out there. Your prior experience should only help you.


----------



## Wiredmikey (Jun 30, 2018)

I agree with what Nrp is saying. Don't pay for it unless you absolutely have to. Many, if not most, employers pay for the schooling for their apprentices. At least they do in my part of CT


----------



## Wiredmikey (Jun 30, 2018)

Oh here's a link to the sponsor list in pdf format. Note it covers all trades, so you'll have to look at it for the relevant employer/sponsors. https://www.ctdol.state.ct.us/progsupt/appren/WorkSchedules/Copy of SponsorWebReport 2018-7 July.pdf


----------



## Ctsparky93 (Sep 17, 2016)

Out of all the guys I worked with. I never heard of anyone doing their schooling online. The 3 options are usually Lincoln tech, porter and chester institute. Those are around 25k and 18 months if done at nights. The last one is in Waterbury it’s a state school which is cheaper and takes longer.there probably more then that. I got lucky when I took the course in stratford at porter and chester. Had 2 old timers as teachers that were very smart. I heard a lot of **** shows about the other schools and also the one I went to in different locations. It will be hard to find a company that will pay for your school. But there are some that will help out some. Or try union they will pay everything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredmikey (Jun 30, 2018)

Ctsparky you're in Fairfield county, correct? In Hartford county, many employers either pay for, will help you finance, or will help offset the cost of schooling. Mind you, there are strings attached. There always is.


----------



## Wiredmikey (Jun 30, 2018)

The school the ctsparky refered to in Waterbury is W.F. Kaynor Tech, in Danbury it's Abbott Tech.


----------



## Ctsparky93 (Sep 17, 2016)

Yea I do most of my work in Fairfield county. But the company is located in litchfield county. Yea I heard of company’s paying some money for school but not all. I never asked my company so no clue if they do or did. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard @DoktorD!

Best of luck in starting up a new career.


----------



## DoktorD (Jul 14, 2018)

Ctsparky93 said:


> Out of all the guys I worked with. I never heard of anyone doing their schooling online. The 3 options are usually Lincoln tech, porter and chester institute. Those are around 25k and 18 months if done at nights. The last one is in Waterbury it’s a state school which is cheaper and takes longer.there probably more then that. I got lucky when I took the course in stratford at porter and chester. Had 2 old timers as teachers that were very smart. I heard a lot of **** shows about the other schools and also the one I went to in different locations. It will be hard to find a company that will pay for your school. But there are some that will help out some. Or try union they will pay everything.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not all the classes are available online, but I figure since I won’t be actually starting an apprenticeship for another year and a half, the low cost of taking the coursework online ahead of time can’t hurt. Even if it needs to be repeated once moving to CT. Why not learn as much as possible prior to officially starting the process? 

As far as Unions go, does anyone have any experience in the Danbury / New Milford area? Been looking through Union vs non-Union threads on here and sounds like it’s largely area dependent. And the training sounds to be some of the best. 

Once again not so sound clueless, but at what point should I be looking into a Union? (Is any field time needed before applying for an apprenticeship through a Union?) 

Just trying to get as informed as possible.


----------



## DoktorD (Jul 14, 2018)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Welcome aboard @DoktorD!
> 
> Best of luck in starting up a new career.


Thank ya so much. Lookin forward to the great opportunity. Just trying to get my ducks in a row and start everything off on the right foot and the best way possible. :smile:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

DoktorD said:


> Thank ya so much. Lookin forward to the great opportunity. Just trying to get my ducks in a row and start everything off on the right foot and the best way possible. :smile:


You're welcome and stay with that attitude you should do fine.


----------



## Wiredmikey (Jun 30, 2018)

DoktorD, I spoke to the head of the electrical contractors licensing board and they DO accept Penn Foster's online training. The other classes you'd be able to audit from a local technical high school. Also, the osha 30 class is available in almost every state because osha is a federal agency.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

you are walking the right path here with us.
any opportunity you can get for education we can find we will send your way
we have no problem with helping someone follow the correct path in education in this field.

if you are assigned a journeyman or master heres a tip for you
notebook and pencil/pen!
don't be afraid to take notes on everything you are taught and do not be afraid to ask questions
also if your master or journeyman is willing have them check your notes for accuracy.
before i retired i had 2 apprentices and a journeyman (who i was training to master) and i insisted on checking their notes.
when i retired i was highly confident in their skills and knowledge.

that being said good luck to you!


----------



## Krichelderfer (Jul 4, 2018)

If I could go back and start over, I would have joined the union. Access to the IBEW can be different in different areas. Same process but I've heard some locations are harder to get into. If you're going to do it, then do it now. 

Don't try working for someone else for a couple years. If you wait you'll have years of working under journeyman half your age to look forward to. Email the hall where you are going to be living and have a meeting. Or email the IBEW where you are and talk to them. They will explain everything you need to know.

Education is key in this field and the Union has the best.

Also the Union path makes it easier to move states. I moved from SC to PA. Now I work with a whole company of unlicensed electricians.

My experience outside of the union is that bosses don't want you to advance your career. 

I started in electrical when I was 27 and I wish I went Union. Or started making pottery...

I might still go Union, but i'm 33 and it would turn into a lot of commuting for me.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

*Start looking at union now*

*Don't wait startlooking at the union now*, it may take a few years to get in. Even if youget accepted it will take a while to get thing rolling. You may have to leave earlierthan you want if for some reason it comes thru, but it would be a move for the better.


----------



## Gselectric5812 (Nov 28, 2018)

Email me [email protected] iam currently in this program.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Gselectric5812 said:


> Email me [email protected] iam currently in this program.


He was last on here 7-15-2018, don’t expect you will hear from him.


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

I wonder how it turned out?

when I started getting into the trades it was all so fun and new, I wanted to work on everything and learn everything. I’d talk to the guys working at the supply house, some would always say “well when I was a contractor” or “back when I was out there doing it” and I remember thinking “Wow, why would you ever want to work here if you were out there”

Man a fully set up established WARM hardware store, where all I have to do it keep the shelves stocked and customers come to me sounds pretty sweet right about now…


----------

